# Enclosure for adult Euathlus sp red



## Garth Vader (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello there, 
I am getting an adult female Euathlus sp. red in August and I'm quite thrilled.  

I'm looking into an enclosure for her and not sure what size to get.  I've been reading threads about this and still not sure.  This is a dwarf species, so would she do better in a smaller enclosure?  I've also read that they like to roam a bit, so would more space be better? I also read they like dry substrate on one side and damp on the other.  She is going to live in the therapy clinic kitchen/ break room along with the other T (A. anax) and not in the same enclosure (of course).  

I'm looking into enclosures I can make out of existing acrylic containers, like from Storables or Hobby Lobby, so want to find the right size.  I've found that these containers can be quite cheap, so I will add on hasp and hinges to make it more durable and hard to escape from.  Loose Ts in a therapy office would be pretty bad!    I also want to make sure there is very good visibility in the container for the purpose of therapy sessions when I am showing the Ts.  

What do the owners of this species recommend as far as size of enclosure?  Anything else I should know about setting up her new space?    

Thank you!


----------



## EulersK (Jul 6, 2016)

Take a look at this video, very inexpensive alternative with a locking hinge:





As for the size, just like all terrestrials, you'll want about 3x dls (diagonal leg span) in length and 2x dls in width. Most Euathlus sp. enjoy excavating, so I'd fill it with a decent amount of substrate. You're correct about the humidity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you!!!  I like those, EulersK and fabulous that they lock, but darn it but I am fussy about wanting them to be clear! I really want to see that T!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 6, 2016)

spidertherapy78 said:


> Thank you!!!  I like those, EulersK and fabulous that they lock, but darn it but I am fussy about wanting them to be clear! I really want to see that T!!!!!


They are clear - the lids are clearer than glass. If you want the sides to be just as clear, then just invest in an acrylic enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rally (Jul 6, 2016)

I use this clear acrylic shoebox from the container store for my sub-adult. Already has holes along the side, but I may add more in the future if it looks like it needs it. Super clear, and tons of roaming room (seems to me, anyway). 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.containerstore.com/s/closet/shoe-storage/bins-boxes/mens-shoe-box/123d?productId=1100352

Congratulations on finding one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Jul 6, 2016)

rally said:


> I use this clear acrylic shoebox from the container store for my sub-adult. Already has holes along the side, but I may add more in the future if it looks like it needs it. Super clear, and tons of roaming room (seems to me, anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same enclosure - my GBB lived in it for quite some time. However, the beanbag on the lid sure does make for an eyesore. Why was there a beanbag? Because this lid lifts off with no effort at all - even for a tarantula. I witnessed my GBB lifting the lid and sticking a leg out within an hour of the rehouse. There isn't even a friction lock. Unless you were to make some type of locking mechanism, this enclosure is wholly unsuitable for any tarantula.


----------



## rally (Jul 6, 2016)

I do agree that a locking mechanism would be wise to add. My T isn't tall enough to be able to reach the top and push, though. She can hardly even touch the top, and that's on her tippy toes. I suppose if she was incredibly dedicated, she could build a hill..
Nothing an acrylic lock on each side wouldn't fix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Take a look at this video, very inexpensive alternative with a locking hinge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two thumbs up!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> They are clear - the lids are clearer than glass. If you want the sides to be just as clear, then just invest in an acrylic enclosure.


I like the video and yes, an acrylic enclosure is probably the way I'll go. I want it to be very clear. This gives me some helpful ideas! Thanks.


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 6, 2016)

rally said:


> I use this clear acrylic shoebox from the container store for my sub-adult. Already has holes along the side, but I may add more in the future if it looks like it needs it. Super clear, and tons of roaming room (seems to me, anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool that looks like a great size.


----------



## Mauri (Jul 7, 2016)

Jamies do a nice one..

https://jamiestarantulas.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=20087/

Or make one yourself. Am going to be doing myself one soon (done 1 already for an arboreal)...in terms of it being cheaper? Yes, but I dont think Jamies are too overpriced.

If we are talking something you want to show off a bit. And do right in terms of decorations etc.

Reason am not going for something like Jamies is A) am in the UK B) Height is a bit low for me to put in a live plant if I wish. (undecided whether I want to use a live plant for something like a smithi etc). C) Can make one cheaper.

Ahh here's a review from a T keeper...


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 7, 2016)

If you aren't worried about needing a lot of enclosures, and you aren't going to be stacking them like a lot of people do, you can go for a Kritter Keeper or an Exo Terra Faunarium. They are both appropriate for terrestrials as long as they contain enough substrate that they cannot injure themselves in a fall. The Faunarium line contains boxes which are shallower than the typical KK style and I really like those, personally. I think they might call those ones 'breeding boxes'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 7, 2016)

Amazon has a lot of clear containers. I found several that work great for burrowers (are deep rather then long) that were really clear. PM me if you'd like some links.


----------

